# Advice on Studying Format



## PE777 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum &amp; working towards taking the Oct test - Mech (T/F). This surely looks like a really valuable tool with so many helpful people active here.

Well I am trying to get some guidance &amp; direction in preparing for the test. Starting to go through the reference manual &amp; it's a bit overwhelming. It's been a while since I graduated, so dont really remember things in much detail, thus taking quite a bit of time in trying to revisit the concepts. Not really sure what sections / topics are more critical than the others &amp; what we can skip from the reference manual? I read everyplace it's emphasized to solve the problems........is it better to do the practice problems along with the chapter or later.

I will really appreciate if you can please share some of your experiences &amp; strategies for the prepration.

Thanks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 11, 2012)

If you are refering to a micheal lindburg PE reference manual the first several pages should give a breakdown of the test contents by %. These usually pretty accurate.


----------



## tmacier (Jun 11, 2012)

Pratice problems all the way - the more problems you work the better.

Work the same probelms multiple times - it will drive the approach home.

By the time the test comes you will have worn the binder out on the referance manual.

Tim


----------



## aneesu786 (Jun 11, 2012)

Research the older posts on this website, and you will find the guidance that you need.


----------



## ikesdsu (Jun 12, 2012)

I would recommend using the exam cafe on www.PPI2pass.com 90 day multiple choice problems as a review. It was 8 years since I graduated and three years since I took the test the first time. Use the exam cafe without using any materials to see what you need to brush up on and focus on those areas. The exam cafe is on $10 to $15 for the 90 days.

You can skip over areas like the math sections in the front of that book. There are no pure math problems on the test.

I would recommend doing a lot of problems. I used the 6 minute solution books the second time I took the test and felt much more prepaired.

Good luck and kick that tests butt.


----------

